# Hilfe bei Bank mit mehreren Klassen



## Jats (30. Mrz 2011)

Tag,

ich soll für die Schule mal wieder was programmieren, dieses Mal eine Bank.
Wir haben 3 Klassen (Bank als Oberklasse und Kunde mit Konto als Unterklassen).

Mein momentanes Problem ist, dass die Methode kundeBearbeiten nicht funktioniert .. wir arbeiten leider mit BlueJ und ich muss irgendwie mit diesem verbugten Scheißprogramm klarkommen.
Ich erstelle zunächst eine neue Bank und lege über kdAnlegen einen neuen Kunden an.
Allerdings fügt BlueJ den Kunden nur einer ArrayList "kunden" hinzu und erstellt kein neues Objekt.

Naja .. die Methoden sind wahrscheinlich noch ziemlicher Murks, aber kann sie nicht überprüfen, darum kann ich euch nur den Code aller 3 Klassen geben und euch bitten, mir zu sagen, was ich falsch mache, dass der Kunde falsch angelegt wird.
Weil so lange, wie das nicht geht, kann ich  auch mit den anderen Methoden nicht fortfahren .. ich denke mal, ihr werdet noch viele Fehler mehr sehen 

class Bank:

```
import java.util.ArrayList;

public class Bank 
{
    private ArrayList <Kunde> kunden = new ArrayList <Kunde>();

    public Bank()
    {

    }

    public void kdAnlegen(String nname, String vname, String ort, int bday) {
        kunden.add(new Kunde(nname, vname, ort, bday));
    }

    public void kdBearbeiten(String nnameNeu, String ortNeu, int nr) {
        if(kontoExistiert(nr)) {
            for(int i = 0;i<kunden.size();i++) {
                if(kunden.get(i).getKundennummer()==nr) {
                    kunden.get(i).setName(nnameNeu);
                    kunden.get(i).setOrt(ortNeu);
                }
            }
        }
    }

    public void kdLoeschen() {
        kunden.remove(kunden.size());
    }

    public void sucheKundennummer(String n) {                       //GEHT!!!!!!!
        for(int i = 0;i<kunden.size();i++) {
            if(kunden.get(i).getName().equals(n)) {
                System.out.println(kunden.get(i).getKundennummer()+"");
            }

            else {
            }
        }
    }

    public boolean kontoExistiert(int ktonr) {

        boolean existenz = true;        

        for(int j = 0;j<kunden.size();j++) {
            if(kunden.get(j).getKonto(j).getKtoNummer()==ktonr) {
                existenz = true;
            }

            else {
                existenz = false;
            }
        }

        return existenz;

    }
}
```

class Kunde:

```
import java.util.ArrayList;

public class Kunde
{
    public String nachname;
    public String vorname;
    public String wohnort;
    public int kundennummer;
    public int geburtsjahr;
    private ArrayList <Konto> konten = new ArrayList<Konto>();

    public Kunde(String nname, String vname, String ort, int bday)
    { 
        nachname = nname;
        vorname = vname;
        wohnort = ort;
        kundennummer = 1001;
        geburtsjahr = bday;
    }

    public void ktoAnlegen()
    {
        int ktoNr = kundennummer+konten.size();
        konten.add(new Konto(ktoNr));
    }

    public void ktoLoeschen(int nr)
    {
        for(int i=0;i<konten.size();i++){
            if(konten.get(i).getKtoNummer()==nr){
                konten.remove(i);
            }
        }
    }

    public int kontenzahl()
    {
        return konten.size();
    }

    public void kontenuebersicht(){
        for(int i=0;i<konten.size();i++){
            System.out.println(konten.get(i).getKtoNummer()+" "+konten.get(i).getKtoStand());            
        }
    }

    public Konto getKonto(int k) {        
        return konten.get(k);
    }

    public String getName(){
        return nachname;
    }

    public String getVorname() {
        return vorname;
    }

    public String getWohnort() {
        return wohnort;
    }

    public int getKundennummer() {
        return kundennummer;
    }

    public int getGeburtsjahr() {
        return geburtsjahr;
    }

    public void setName(String nameNeu) {
        nachname = nameNeu;
    }

    public void setOrt(String ortNeu) {
        wohnort = ortNeu;
    }

}
```

class Konto:

```
import java.util.ArrayList;

public class Konto 
{
    private int ktoNummer, ktoPin;
    private double ktoStand; 

    public Konto(int nummer, int pin)
    {
        ktoNummer = nummer;
        ktoPin = pin;
    }

    public Konto(int nummer)
    {
        ktoNummer = nummer;
    }

    public void auszahlen(double betrag) {
        if(betrag<ktoStand) {
            ktoStand-=betrag;
        }

        else {
            System.out.println("Der Betrag den sie abbuchen wollen ist groeßer, als ihr Saldo!");
        }
    }

    public void einzahlen(double betrag) {
        ktoStand+=betrag;
    }

    public void ueberweisen(Konto zielKto, double betrag, int pin) {
        if(pinPruefen(pin) && betrag<ktoStand) {
            zielKto.einzahlen(betrag);
            ktoStand-=betrag;
        }

        else {
            System.out.println("Der Betrag den sie abbuchen wollen ist groeßer, als ihr Saldo oder PIN ist falsch!");
        }
    }

    public void setPin(int newPin) {
        ktoPin=newPin;
    }

    public boolean pinPruefen(int pin) {
        return(ktoPin==pin);
    }

    public double getKtoStand() {
        return ktoStand;
    }

    public int getKtoNummer() {
        return ktoNummer;
    }

    public int getKtoPin() {
        return ktoPin;
    }
}
```

Ich will nicht, dass ihr meine Hausaufgaben macht, aber ich brauche gerade wirklich Hilfe, weil wir ganz alleine auf 3 Klassen gehetzt wurden und wir mal eben damit klarkommen sollen.
Bin zwar einigermaßen geübt, abe irgendwo hört das Anfängerwissen auch auf.

Danke schonmal .. bin für jeden Fehler, den ihr findet dankbar ^^


----------



## timbeau (30. Mrz 2011)

Sicher, dass sie keinen Kunden anlegt? Wie testest du das?


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

> Allerdings fügt BlueJ den Kunden nur einer ArrayList "kunden" hinzu und erstellt kein neues Objekt.


doch macht es schon...

```
public void kdAnlegen(String nname, String vname, String ort, int bday) {
        kunden.add(new Kunde(nname, vname, ort, bday));
    }
```
ist das selbe wie 


```
public void kdAnlegen(String nname, String vname, String ort, int bday) {
        Kunde kunde = new Kunde(nname, vname, ort, bday); 
        kunden.add(kunde);
    }
```




> aber kann sie nicht überprüfen,


warum nicht, mach dir doch eclipse auf und kopier die klassen rein. Kannst deine Änderungen ja dann wieder zurück kopieren


ich schau mir das mal genauer an...


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

> weil wir ganz alleine auf 3 Klassen gehetzt wurden


ja wahnsinn nach 6 Monaten Java Programmieren 



> was ich falsch mache, dass der Kunde falsch angelegt wird.


er wird nicht falsch angelegt... wer sagt das... funktioniert eigentlich.. also anlegen und Nr suchen..

hau mal ein


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
      Bank bank = new Bank();
      bank.kdAnlegen("Radauer", "Andreas", "Mondsee", 1234);
      bank.sucheKundennummer("Radauer");
   }
```
in die Bank... funktioniert...


----------



## Jats (30. Mrz 2011)

Angelegt werden die Kunden, das weiß ich ja .. das Problem ist ja nur, dass nach dem Anlegen eines Kunden zwar mit kunden.getSize()  1 zurückbekomme, aber BlueJ kein Objekt erstellt hat.
Ich kann also die Methode ktoAnlegen anscheinend nicht von demselben Kunden aus ausführen, wie von dem, der vorher mit BlueJ angelegt wurde.
Darum heißt es dann z.B. bei kontoExistiert, dass die Liste konten leer ist.



> ja wahnsinn nach 6 Monaten Java Programmieren



Ist das erste Mal, dass wir mehr als eine Klasse haben.
Ich weiß, dass wir nicht besonders schnell sind.


----------



## timbeau (30. Mrz 2011)

Ich hab schon festgestellt, dass BlueJ leute zu sehr merkwürdigen Fragestellungen verleitet.

Eclipse spuckt z.B. Fehlermeldungen aus...tut BLueJ das nicht? 

Wie versuchst du ein Konto anzulegen? Ein kunden.get(0).kontoanlegen(...) müsste funktionieren

edit: 

Allerdings hilft es auch nicht sich erst übers "scheiß" Programm zu beschweren, noch sich über "3" Klassen aufzuregen. Progg halt mit Eclipse @home


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

> Ich kann also die Methode ktoAnlegen anscheinend nicht von demselben Kunden aus ausführen, wie von dem, der vorher mit BlueJ angelegt wurde


Warum kannst du das nicht? Weil du keine Variable siehst? wie timbeau schon gesagt hat. Der erste in der Liste also kunden.get(0) da ist dein Kunde, das ist dein Objekt..

der vorher mit BlueJ angelegt wurde? blueJ legt überhaupt keine Kunden an...


----------



## Jats (30. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> der vorher mit BlueJ angelegt wurde? blueJ legt überhaupt keine Kunden an...



Ja der, der in die List eingetragen wurde, nachdem ich bei Bank auf kdAnlegen geklickt habe.
kunde.get(0) hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## timbeau (30. Mrz 2011)

Du stellst Fragen und erwartest Antworten...

Wir tun das gleiche.


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mrz 2011)

Jats hat gesagt.:


> Ja der, der in die List eingetragen wurde, nachdem ich bei Bank auf kdAnlegen geklickt habe.



geklickt? ok gut kann schon sein,  zu dem kenn ich bluej zuwenig...  aber wie gesagt, in deiner liste hast du die objekte...



> Darum heißt es dann z.B. bei kontoExistiert, dass die Liste konten leer ist.


btw kontoExistiert ist falsch kunden.get(j).getKonto(j) 
warum überprüfst du beim zweiten kunden das zweite konto und beim dritten das dritte konto?

du musst praktisch zwei verschachtelte schleifen machen, damit du alle konten aller kunden durchsuchst.

wenn du es gefunden hast gibst du true zurück, wenn beide schleifen zu enden sind hast du nix gefunden und gibst false zurück...

spoiler! hier die methode:

```
public boolean kontoExistiert(int ktonr) {
        for(int kunde = 0;kunde<kunden.size();kunde++) {
           for(int konto= 0; konto <kunden.get(kunde).kontenzahl(); konto++){
              if(kunden.get(kunde).getKonto(konto).getKtoNummer()==ktonr) {
                 return true;
              }
           }  
        }
        return false;
 
    }
```


----------



## Jats (30. Mrz 2011)

Zum Thema klicken .. wenn ich auf die Klasse klicke, erstellt BlueJ unten ein neues Objekt Bank und wenn ich da rechtsklick mache und auf "kdAnlegen" klicke, muss ich Parameter eingeben und ein Kunde wird der Liste hinzugefügt.
Aber es erscheint kein Kunde (wie Bank unten erschienen ist), von dem aus ich dann mit Rechtsklick dessen Methoden ausführen könnte.

Aber das mit existiert ist verständlich.
Ich werde das ausprobieren und mal sehen, was ich dann an Fehlern noch so auftut.


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mrz 2011)

*wurgs*

Warum nur wird in Schulen mit BlueJ gearbeitet? Hier sieht man mal wieder was das für ein Scheiss ist.

Also:
Programmier dir mal einen kleinen eigenen Test, in einer Klasse Test.java. In der main Methode legst du eine Bank an, Kunden und Konten und prüfst was sich tut.

EDIT:// grade gesehn - das wurde ja sogar schon für dich erledigt...

Also los, BlueJ beiseite und versuch mal das Beispiel ans Laufen zu bekommen. Da braucht es nicht mal Eclipse für. einfach javac und java auf der Kommandozeile


----------

